# Kids cubing and love



## Erik (Mar 18, 2008)

After chatting a bit with Gidy on MSN we came to this conclusion:
Kids are the best cubers at the moment untill they get a girlfriend 
First there is Milan Baticz, doesn't cube anymore atm since he got a gf, Jimmy Coll quit cubing, he has a gf too 
Matyas has a girlfriend too now and he already cubed less before he...
Since I have a gf I cube a lot less too....
So the final conclusion was that Yu Nakajima should get a gf 

Luckily the other side of the story is that women and cubing can go well together too! Ton of course! Edouard, Ron, Dan Harris, Frank, Henrik. I hope I can put myself at that list too!!!

Edit: maybe wrong section, can a moderator put this at off-topic?


----------



## ShadenSmith (Mar 18, 2008)

Whew...good thing I'm unattractive.


----------



## Cubie Newbie (Mar 18, 2008)

But if you cube, that makes you seem like an unattractive nerd...

I can't help but think that there is a paradox somewhere in here...


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 18, 2008)

Cubie Newbie said:


> But if you cube, that makes you seem like an unattractive nerd...
> 
> I can't help but think that there is a paradox somewhere in here...


That's not my experience 
I guess that people that would consider me to be an unattractive nerd are also people that I would consider "not interesting". The universe has a nice way of matching people this way. I don't consider that a paradox at all.

The most interesting conclusion is in the title though.
"Kids" like Erik, Milan and Mátyás seem to cube less when they get a girlfriend/boyfriend.
"Grown ups" like Ron, Ton, Mike, Jasmine, etc seem to combine cubing and love.

And for me personally, having a steady partner would lead to more at-home-time which would lead to more cubing


----------



## Dene (Mar 19, 2008)

ShadenSmith said:


> Whew...good thing I'm unattractive.



Exactly. I for one hope the Japanese cubers do not succumb to such silly temptations!


----------



## adzicents (Mar 19, 2008)

I have a girlfriend and I cube... She loves to mix it up for me.


----------



## Lofty (Mar 19, 2008)

I agree, gf's are a detriment to one's cubing. Not that I have one of course. *sigh* But wanting to have one and hopefully having one in the future is keeping me from putting more into cubing. Tho if I had a gf it would be nice to cube with her I would not want to sit and do averages of 100 with her for hours lol.
Are we trying to make Yu slow? Can we get Tomy a gf too? actually Tomy can have the WR can I have the girl?


----------



## badmephisto (Mar 19, 2008)

its not only cubing, gf's ruin everything


----------



## Dene (Mar 19, 2008)

Uh, you guys are a sad bunch, come on!!!! You would rather have a girlfriend who will probably stab you in the back and go off with some other guy than have a world record?? Where's the logic in that???


----------



## Ken Daganio (Mar 19, 2008)

My girlfriend and I both cube. It`s fun, get a gf who cubes too. lol. 

watch us race at the minx: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zYL7Di7raTI


----------



## tim (Mar 19, 2008)

Ken Daganio said:


> My girlfriend and I both cube. It`s fun, get a gf who cubes too. lol.
> 
> watch us race at the minx: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zYL7Di7raTI



Are you sure she's still your girlfriend? Because she loves Erik .

Anyway, i think girlfriends help you practice more intensive and focused, because of the lack of time .


----------



## Ken Daganio (Mar 19, 2008)

Tim : LOL.  
Erik: Can I have my girlfriend back? Lol.


----------



## Lofty (Mar 19, 2008)

Dene said:


> Uh, you guys are a sad bunch, come on!!!! You would rather have a girlfriend who will probably stab you in the back and go off with some other guy than have a world record?? Where's the logic in that???



If your gf stabs you in the back and runs off with another guy I think you didn't do a very good job of picking a gf. And gf's lead to being more than just your gf and that end is what is worth more than a WR. Thats my logic in it lol. 
Also, the WR I want seems out of sight atm... but when I was barely under a minute when Rama was like 21-22 I didn't stop from trying..


----------



## Erik (Mar 19, 2008)

Ken Daganio said:


> Tim : LOL.
> Erik: Can I have my girlfriend back? Lol.



Err sure but.. she was never mine of course  I'm loyal to my sweet girl *dreams away*...


----------



## Ken Daganio (Mar 19, 2008)

Erik said:


> Ken Daganio said:
> 
> 
> > Tim : LOL.
> ...



HAHAHAHA. Thanks man. 
You look good with your girl man.  

Does she cube?


----------



## Erik (Mar 19, 2008)

No(t yet) but there are more fun things to do with a girl than cubing of course


----------



## tim (Mar 19, 2008)

Erik said:


> No(t yet) but there are more fun things to do with a girl than cubing of course



Cup Stacking?


----------



## ShadenSmith (Mar 19, 2008)

get her into blindfold


----------



## Dene (Mar 19, 2008)

Lofty said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Uh, you guys are a sad bunch, come on!!!! You would rather have a girlfriend who will probably stab you in the back and go off with some other guy than have a world record?? Where's the logic in that???
> ...



Yea maybe I'm just in the wrong country. New Zealand is not the place to be if you're looking for loyalty.


----------



## edd5190 (Mar 19, 2008)

This is true for me, if you count books and school as a girlfriend;P


----------



## Dene (Mar 19, 2008)

Lol, well my cube is my girlfriend >.<. We're never apart!!


----------



## Erik (Mar 19, 2008)

Dene said:


> Lol, well my cube is my girlfriend >.<. We're never apart!!



You scare me....


----------



## Dene (Mar 19, 2008)

Erik said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Lol, well my cube is my girlfriend >.<. We're never apart!!
> ...



As long as it keeps you away from your cubes, I'll say it!!


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 20, 2008)

My last gf was a cuber.

Funny story, actually. It was during last spring/summer(Broke up on August, but are sitll really close friends.) At the time, I knew how to solve the cube. But, I did maybe once every two days, if that. She had a cube in her purse, and I asked if I could see it. I solved it in about 2 minutes, assuming it would impress her. She then did it in about 1:20. Now, we both are very competetive people. So we then each started trying to beat eachother at the cube.

I eventually got a lot more serious about it. Then I picked up Fridrich. Now she solves in about 55-1:00 average, with a 45.xx record, and I hit around 35-38 average with a 21.41 record.

It was really funny. We would be on dates, and start racing eachother. I'm sure we looked like such nerds.


----------



## ERandrubiks (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm thinking...hmm....Does Matyas's girlfriend still trusts him considering the fact that he's a ch**ter????


----------



## Mary Ly-ann (Mar 20, 2008)

Ken Daganio said:


> My girlfriend and I both cube. It`s fun, get a gf who cubes too. lol.



Having a girl cuber to be your girlfriend is a great idea...

to Ken Daganio: _And swerte mo naman sa girlfriend mo kuya... _



ERandrubiks said:


> I'm thinking...hmm....Does Matyas's girlfriend still trusts him considering the fact that he's a ch**ter????



ERandrubiks are you sure you are E**L? Your account in youtube is really scary...


----------



## guusrs (Mar 20, 2008)

I stopped cubing in 1985 or so but not sure if this had anything to do with my girlfriend or lack of a cube community.
I started cubing again in 2003 while I was married.
I can tell you my wife doesn't like it at all!
Gus


----------



## Ken Daganio (Mar 20, 2008)

Mary Ly-ann said:


> Having a girl cuber to be your girlfriend is a great idea...
> 
> to Ken Daganio: _And swerte mo naman sa girlfriend mo kuya... _
> 
> .



Mary: _Sobra, mahal na mahal ko yun e.  _

Dene: Does your cube/girlfriend has a name? Lol.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 20, 2008)

Yeah, it's weird to see so many people quit cubing (or cube less than normal) because of having a girlfriend. Not that I'm that fast, but I'm pretty sure I'll be immune to this for a while yet. I don't want to be in a relationship at all, cubes are more fun anyway


----------



## Karthik (Mar 20, 2008)

I don't understand as to why having a girl friend would make some one quit cubing?


----------



## Marcell (Mar 20, 2008)

Let's see the other side: while getting a gf made me cube less, losing it made me cube more. Like when I can't get her out of my mind, I just concentrate on cubing things or even start cubing, so I won't end up screwing my day up again. Since then, my avarages has dropped down, and I even solved my 4x4 blindfolded.
So next time when someone asks you how to get faster, you should just say: lose your gf - straight tip.


----------



## Dene (Mar 20, 2008)

Ken Daganio said:


> Dene: Does your cube/girlfriend has a name? Lol.



Well I normally just call her Ruby^^ (not too original lol  ).



karthikputhraya said:


> I don't understand as to why having a girl friend would make some one quit cubing?



Time. You just don't have time for it. Girls take away your time.


----------



## Erik (Mar 20, 2008)

I cube a bit less at home I have to say, but I still have to travel 2 hours each day by train so... practise time enough


----------



## Dene (Mar 20, 2008)

Yowch, why not drive??


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Mar 20, 2008)

because its not environment friendly!!!!!!


----------



## Erik (Mar 20, 2008)

AND, because students can travel free by train and not free by car..
And indeed its more friendly for the environment which is of course part of what I study


----------



## Dene (Mar 20, 2008)

FREE!!!!??? WOW!!! Ok, you have to understand, things like this, don't happen here in New Zealand, that is crazy!!! Free train!!!!!! Here it costs about $4NZ or more each way. Petrol, as expensive as it is, is still cheaper. Of course, here in Christchurch the train isn't practical anyway (there isn't really much of a train route) so the only option here is bus (for public transport). That would cost me about $5NZ each way. Even more expensive!! I would bike, of course, but I don't have one  . Also, I'm not sure if biking with a laptop is the best idea ^^


----------



## adzicents (Mar 20, 2008)

Ouch Dene. Down here, we just buy a Yearly card for like $350AUD and then we can ride the trains, trams and buses all we like . Only if you're a student though...


----------



## Erik (Mar 20, 2008)

it's not totally free of course, if you don't finish a study within 10 years you have to pay loads of money back


----------



## Dene (Mar 20, 2008)

10 years lol. Isn't that enough time for you?


----------



## Karthik (Mar 21, 2008)

Dene said:


> karthikputhraya said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand as to why having a girl friend would make some one quit cubing?
> ...


But why *quit?*


----------



## LarsN (Mar 21, 2008)

guusrs said:


> I can tell you my wife doesn't like it at all!
> Gus



I have it the same way 

I only started cubing in feb. 2007 and I asked her if she was okay with me practicing a lot. She said: "It's okay, I'll just wait till you get tired of those things."

She's still waiting


----------



## Dene (Mar 21, 2008)

karthikputhraya said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > karthikputhraya said:
> ...



Because that's what happens, girls have that kind of numbing effect on the logical part of thinkng in a male. Trust me, you're best to stay away


----------



## FlowingRiver94 (Mar 23, 2008)

Having a bf has inspired me to cube more. He's faster than I am.


----------



## Stralbem (Mar 26, 2008)

Hmm....are you guys sure that giving Yu a gf will slow him down?
Anyway, the best thing to do is to have your gf to cube


----------



## Erik (Mar 26, 2008)

Waste of time, why cube if there's such a lovely girl next to you?????


----------



## Ken Daganio (Mar 26, 2008)

Erik said:


> Waste of time, why cube if there's such a lovely girl next to you?????



This is so true. Unless you can cube together.


----------



## Dene (Mar 26, 2008)

Why be with a girl when there's a beautiful cube next to you?


----------



## Marcell (Mar 26, 2008)

Dene said:


> Why be with a girl when there's a beautiful cube next to you?



Wow, girls must be pretty damn ugly over there if you really mean that.


----------



## Dene (Mar 26, 2008)

Well, as a general statement, on average yes. However, I would not be persuaded by looks either way. Brains>looks. I'm just a bit strange you know....


----------



## shelley (Mar 26, 2008)

I solved a cube while kissing my boyfriend once. Best of both worlds.


----------



## adzicents (Mar 26, 2008)

shelley said:


> I solved a cube while kissing my boyfriend once. Best of both worlds.



Same here, except a gender swap <_<.


----------



## Erik (Mar 27, 2008)

shelley said:


> I solved a cube while kissing my boyfriend once. Best of both worlds.



Dang I'd never kiss and cube at the same time! Isn't kissing nice enough? I'm not interested in cubes then xD Actually I kinda never even cube at all with my gf around


----------



## aznblur (Mar 27, 2008)

I haven't gotten worse, but its only been 11 days. 

lol.


----------



## TimMc (Sep 5, 2008)

I get more practice in! Waiting outside clothes and shoe stores :-D

One handed solving when carrying bags... 

Tim.


----------



## DcF1337 (Sep 5, 2008)

Marcell said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Why be with a girl when there's a beautiful cube next to you?
> ...



That made me LOL for about 10 seconds.


----------



## Jai (Sep 5, 2008)

Marcell said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Why be with a girl when there's a beautiful cube next to you?
> ...



Marcell, you realize that Dene's a girl, right? XD


----------



## Escher (Sep 5, 2008)

my girlfriend is just mildly disapproving of the amount of time that i spend on it, but she's always encouraging when i improve or beat a friend  she wont let me teach her at all though...
EDIT - we have been going out for about 2 years though, so maybe its just new girlfriends that ruin cubing?


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Sep 5, 2008)

Dene said:


> Uh, you guys are a sad bunch, come on!!!! You would rather have a girlfriend who will probably stab you in the back and go off with some other guy than have a world record?? Where's the logic in that???



I could NOT agree with you more Dene if I TRIED.


----------



## Lofty (Sep 5, 2008)

Jai said:


> Marcell said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



Dene is definitely male...


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 5, 2008)

Dene said:


> Uh, you guys are a sad bunch, come on!!!! You would rather have a girlfriend who will probably stab you in the back and go off with some other guy than have a world record?? Where's the logic in that???



If I had to choose one or the other I'd rather have the girl. But having both would be nice 

Chris


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 5, 2008)

My girlfriend had just decided to start cubing with me.


----------



## Dene (Sep 6, 2008)

Who's going around bumping old threads again?!

Mr. Eide: At least you made me laugh  . WR>girls, ftw


----------



## smskill12 (Sep 6, 2008)

the funny thing is i am almost asked a girls out until all my friends ruined by saying mean crap to her


----------



## qqwref (Sep 6, 2008)

Dene said:


> Mr. Eide: At least you made me laugh  . WR>girls, ftw



Not that I have any actual world records (just a few old unofficial ones), but if you ever get a world record you will be surprised at how little positive effect it ends up having on your life. Unless it's a 3x3 event, of course.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Sep 6, 2008)

I've had a girlfriend since I began cubing!... well... almost, but she lives two towns over so we dont see much of each other outside of school, so when i'm not at school or work, I practice cubing!



shelley said:


> I solved a cube while kissing my boyfriend once. Best of both worlds.



a few days ago I did that [for seemingly no reason], except we both solved cubes :]


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 6, 2008)

qqwref said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Eide: At least you made me laugh  . WR>girls, ftw
> ...



i have a 3x3 UWR, does that count? of course its kind of a worthless category, but who cares right?


----------



## Garmon (Sep 6, 2008)

I had a girlfriend before cubing, I am still teaching her.


----------



## Dene (Sep 6, 2008)

qqwref said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Eide: At least you made me laugh  . WR>girls, ftw
> ...



It's not about having an actual effect on your life, it's about the intrinsic value!


----------



## n00bcubix (Sep 7, 2008)

haha that's true, that's exactly what happened to me
i had a crush and then i gave up cubing for a while, got together with her, quit for a while, and then i started cubing again
i dumped her yesterday and now im back on cubing xD


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Sep 7, 2008)

Dene said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



Dene OMG... i swear you always say the most PERFECT THINGS that i wanna say i SWEAR.  i love you xD

but yeah srsly, if i could get any WR i would be so happy i would probably break down Crying, its my Dream


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jul 14, 2009)

Dene.... wow
see here the logic WR = one time (usually) thing wherease if you have a partner(?) they are with you for a while most times and i for one am fine with havin a gf i know she loves me and wont "stab me in the back" and i taught her to cube i actually cube more now then i did.

cubing is a great way to bond if shes new at it.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 14, 2009)

dude. 9 month old thread.
:/


----------



## JLarsen (Jul 14, 2009)

I find it amusing when people do this


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jul 14, 2009)

Well, now we can continue discussing whether WR>girlfriend. I'll start. It's not.


----------



## Feanaro (Jul 14, 2009)

Now this thread has been double bumped! Will the madness ever stop!?!?! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## JLarsen (Jul 14, 2009)

Well once it's bumped, I usually have no issue contributing....

Personally I think a GF would make you much happier than a WR. A WR is great, but I'm sure it looses its luster after sometime. QQ said something I agreed with earlier up this page.


----------



## jcuber (Jul 14, 2009)

I say that WR+girlfriend>making the choice between the two. Erik Akkersdijk, for example.


----------



## royzabeast (Jul 14, 2009)

Escher said:


> my girlfriend is just mildly disapproving of the amount of time that i spend on it, but she's always encouraging when i improve or beat a friend  she wont let me teach her at all though...
> EDIT - we have been going out for about 2 years though, so maybe its just new girlfriends that ruin cubing?



Yeah. There's actually one girl that I hooked up with, but when my friend pressured me to ask her out, I was like "I can't! She's a stranger to me. I can't even fathom the idea to ask out a girl who doesn't know me! Like she doesn't know that I cube or..." The rest of the speech wasn't important. I was only using cubing as an example, but my friend won't let me forget it.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 14, 2009)

Erik said:


> Kids are the best cubers at the moment untill they get a girlfriend



That's good news for me then. Look out everyone, here I come!



Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> Personally I think a GF would make you much happier than a WR.



Well, I have a better shot at the WR, so I'll go for it.


----------



## Kian (Jul 14, 2009)

If you'd rather a WR than a girlfriend you care about I truly feel bad for you.


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Jul 14, 2009)

A WR would be better for people still in high school. Not only will it provide a necessary boost in self esteem, but it will be a great addition to a college application, particularly for those colleges that look for quirky things like that (like MIT).

As a high school student, I frankly don't really see the point in getting a girlfriend at this early stage in life. It's not like I'm going to marry anyone anytime soon. However, for people in college, a girlfriend would be better than a WR. It is at that stage of life that you start looking for that special someone.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Jul 14, 2009)

Would MIT really care about a cubing WR?


----------



## joey (Jul 14, 2009)

Lord Voldemort said:


> Would MIT really care about a cubing WR?



Shows dedication etc.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 15, 2009)

Chuberchuckee said:


> As a high school student, I frankly don't really see the point in getting a girlfriend at this early stage in life. It's not like I'm going to marry anyone anytime soon. However, for people in college, a girlfriend would be better than a WR. It is at that stage of life that you start looking for that special someone.





At that point it's not about looking for a marital partner, it's about having a good time!


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 15, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> At that point it's not about looking for a marital partner, it's about having a good time!



Whenever I want to have a good time, I launch CCT.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 15, 2009)

There is only a very low correlation between having a girlfriend and marriage, yet both seem very fulfilling.

Maybe the natural order of things would be:
1) Get a WR
2) Get a girlfriend
3) She breaks your WR
4) You marry her?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 15, 2009)

if you hold out too long to want to start "dating seriously" and then you meet someone you really love, then don't you think you'd feel a bit annoyed with yourself for not knowing them sooner?


----------



## liljthedude (Jul 15, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > At that point it's not about looking for a marital partner, it's about having a good time!
> ...



ME TOO!


----------



## soccerking813 (Jul 15, 2009)

Chuberchuckee said:


> A WR would be better for people still in high school. Not only will it provide a necessary boost in self esteem, but it will be a great addition to a college application, particularly for those colleges that look for quirky things like that (like MIT).
> 
> As a high school student, I frankly don't really see the point in getting a girlfriend at this early stage in life. It's not like I'm going to marry anyone anytime soon. However, for people in college, a girlfriend would be better than a WR. It is at that stage of life that you start looking for that special someone.



I disagree. If you do not date people before you start looking for someone to marry, then how can you possibly know what to look for? It's like trying out different types of speedcubes yo know which one really fits you best.

Also, having a girlfriend in high school would, in my opinion, boost your self esteem much more than breaking a world record.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jul 15, 2009)

I once took my cube to a party.
In the hope that I would be able to get with a girl there.

sorry very unrelated


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 15, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> Also, having a girlfriend in high school would, in my opinion, boost your self esteem much more than breaking a world record.



I disagree. It depends on the world record. If it's something inherent like being the shortest person at around 2 ft high, then it sucks. If it's an accomplishment you worked for like a cubing or track WR, many girls will probably like you just for that. I also don't believe in self-esteem. I don't really care; all I know is that I want a WR and I will probably never get one. Everyone gets a girlfriend sooner or later, so it is not as interesting or challenging of an objective. 
Most important thing to do in high school is getting good grades.
Having a girlfriend and knowing that you can easily get one whenever you want one are different. Knowing that you can get one is probably more related to the self esteem issue.
People in my high school in relationships tend to be isolated from everyone else. Breaking up is rare and seems really depressing for them. Why do something like that when you can joke around with everyone?


----------



## ThatGuy (Jul 15, 2009)

I can't comment yet...but I'll start logging my times more closely.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jul 15, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> I disagree. It depends on the world record. If it's something inherent like being the shortest person at around 2 ft high, then it sucks. If it's an accomplishment you worked for like a cubing or track WR, many girls will probably like you just for that. I also don't believe in self-esteem. I don't really care; all I know is that I want a WR and I will probably never get one. Everyone gets a girlfriend sooner or later, so it is not as interesting or challenging of an objective.
> Most important thing to do in high school is getting good grades.
> Having a girlfriend and knowing that you can easily get one whenever you want one are different. Knowing that you can get one is probably more related to the self esteem issue.
> People in my high school in relationships tend to be isolated from everyone else. Breaking up is rare and seems really depressing for them. Why do something like that when you can joke around with everyone?



Well, I don't know...
Having a girlfriend that you actually care about and actually really like seems better than joking around with everyone. I would way rather be together with someone that I really like and care for, and that I'm somewhat similar to than have any sort of WR. 
And also, even if girls like you because you own a world record, doesn't mean that they actually like who you are, and the same goes for you.

Anyway, in my school, a lot of people are in relationships, and it doesn't really affect them as peopl, like they're not "isolated" from others in any way. They all still have a lot of fun, and it's cool. The only difference is that they're also going out with someone, and maybe do more romantic or special things.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm isolated anyway, so I don't care about that. I think that a WR would give more of a sense of fulfillment because it's such a hard thing to achieve, and there's a fair chance it will last longer.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 15, 2009)

lolthread.


----------



## Zaxef (Jul 15, 2009)

My girlfriend just hates when I cube like ALL day.. 
But she still lets me practice


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 15, 2009)

liljthedude said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Hadley4000 said:
> ...



Wow. I literally laughed out loud. That made my day. Thank you.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 15, 2009)

rickcube said:


> liljthedude said:
> 
> 
> > JTW2007 said:
> ...



Any time.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 15, 2009)

Tim Reynolds said:


> lolthread.


osnap...dene's gonna be pissed


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Jul 15, 2009)

Every male (except for failfags with no lives) gets a girlfriend at some point.

But only one person can have the Rubik's cube world record.

EDIT: lolsig


----------



## joey (Jul 16, 2009)

Chuberchuckee said:


> Every male (except for failfags with no lives) gets a girlfriend at some point.
> 
> But only one person can have the Rubik's cube world record.
> 
> EDIT: lolsig



Awful post.

Not everyone gets a girlfriend.. maybe some people don't want to.

And only one person can hold the current WR yes, so doesn't that make it more special to have that than a girlfriend?


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 16, 2009)

joey said:


> Chuberchuckee said:
> 
> 
> > Every male (except for failfags with no lives) gets a girlfriend at some point.
> ...


The WR is a slut/player. It constantly changes partners


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 16, 2009)

yeah the WR is a real MESSER


----------



## soccerking813 (Jul 16, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> soccerking813 said:
> 
> 
> > Also, having a girlfriend in high school would, in my opinion, boost your self esteem much more than breaking a world record.
> ...



We're talking about cubing here....



Chuberchuckee said:


> Every male (except for *failfags* with no lives) gets a girlfriend at some point.
> 
> But only one person can have the Rubik's cube world record.
> 
> EDIT: lolsig



And what exactly is that supposed to mean?


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 16, 2009)

Chuberchuckee said:


> Every male (except for failfags with no lives) gets a girlfriend at some point.
> 
> But only one person can have the Rubik's cube world record.
> 
> EDIT: lolsig



Agree with most of that statement, but you need to make more exceptions (people who die young, arranged marriages, DNFs...) Easier to just say, "most/many males get a girlfriend at some point.

2 people can hold the Rubik's cube WR, single and average.

Soccerking:
http://lmgtfy.com/?q=failfags


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 16, 2009)

You guys are dumbasses.
Are you guys really that anti-gay?

First of all, "failfags" is one of the most dispicaple terms I've heard up to date. You should be really ashamed of yourselves.

Secondly, I have to agree with joey. Some people aren't interested in relationships. The supposed prophet Jesus never did.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jul 16, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> You guys are dumbasses.
> Are you guys really that anti-gay?
> 
> First of all, "failfags" is one of the most dispicaple terms I've heard up to date. You should be really ashamed of yourselves.
> ...







Jesus may have had a family with mary (read the da vinci code)


----------



## Erik (Jul 16, 2009)

Lets not start about Jesus or anything or we'll have the religion thread all over again.
Back to topic...
WR vs. Girlfriend is a really easy choice. Especially when it comes to cubing world records. Girlfriends make you much more happy than a WR can ever do (if not then there is something wrong with your relationship) and having a partner is much better for your mental health too (people with a partner usually live longer dunno about people with a WR but it's not as logical that they would live longer too). 
WR's are cool to have, they really are, but very useless nonetheless. WR's only help self-esteem a little bit. If it's boosting the self-esteem too much then there is something wrong with your values. It's nice to know you can accomplish something but it's not like you win a nobel prize or something. A girlfriend boosts self esteem way more and in a better way too. Whereas WR's can make you cocky, girlfriends make you feel good about yourself without the urge to tell everyone and get admiration for that.


----------



## jcuber (Jul 16, 2009)

Erik said:


> WR vs. Girlfriend is a really easy choice. Especially when it comes to cubing world records. Girlfriends make you much more happy than a WR can ever do (if not then there is something wrong with your relationship) and having a partner is much better for your mental health too (people with a partner usually live longer dunno about people with a WR but it's not as logical that they would live longer too).
> WR's are cool to have, they really are, but very useless nonetheless. WR's only help self-esteem a little bit. If it's boosting the self-esteem too much then there is something wrong with your values. It's nice to know you can accomplish something but it's not like you win a nobel prize or something. A girlfriend boosts self esteem way more and in a better way too. Whereas WR's can make you cocky, girlfriends make you feel good about yourself without the urge to tell everyone and get admiration for that.



Epic quote.


----------



## deadalnix (Jul 16, 2009)

Are you trying to not appear pretentious ?

No, I'm just kidding, I totally agree. Even If I haven't any world record.

EDIT : jcuber, you broke everything. I'm obviously answering to Erik.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jul 16, 2009)

I edited it


----------



## soccerking813 (Jul 16, 2009)

Ok, I deleted mine as well.


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 16, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> You guys are dumbasses.
> Are you guys really that anti-gay?
> 
> First of all, "failfags" is one of the most dispicaple terms I've heard up to date. You should be really ashamed of yourselves.
> ...



"Dumbass" is no better than "failfags."
I'm not anti-gay or anti-anti-gay.
I pointed out that Chuberchuckee's comment isn't exactly correct. I think everyone can tell that his comment was a bit derogatory, but you don't need to bluntly insult him back.  
You are just pointing out more exceptions to possibly start another argument. Change the phrase to "many males get a girlfriend eventually" and there are no more arguments unless you want proof of statistics being picky about definition of many.
The point is that you can't really work toward getting a girlfriend you like. It's mostly chance that you meet anyone you like. While getting a cubing WR is something that you can directly work for and will happen if you work hard enough for it. It's not something that makes you happy for the rest of your life, but it gives you a great sense of accomplishment.
Erik, People with WR for longest life live the longest.


----------



## joey (Jul 16, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> The point is that you can't really work toward getting a girlfriend you like.



Nah man, having/getting a girlfried is hard work


----------



## anythingtwisty (Jul 16, 2009)

IMO, using the word "fag" is about the same as the n-word. But seriously, if you just relax and enjoy yourself while still working hard, WRs and girlfriends can be achieved! Maybe even simultaneously!


----------



## soccerking813 (Jul 16, 2009)

anythingtwisty said:


> IMO, using the word "fag" is about the same as the n-word. But seriously, if you just relax and enjoy yourself while still working hard, WRs and girlfriends can be achieved! Maybe even simultaneously!



Both of them are offensive and should not be used.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Jul 16, 2009)

Exactly my point.


----------



## Zaxef (Jul 16, 2009)

I don't think getting a girlfriend while cubing is the problem.
It's keeping a girlfriend..
It's hard to balance practicing and her patience


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jul 16, 2009)

LarsN said:


> guusrs said:
> 
> 
> > I can tell you my wife doesn't like it at all!
> ...


Similar story here: my wife and kids bought me a cube for Fathers' Day and I think they regret it


----------



## soccerking813 (Jul 16, 2009)

Zaxef said:


> I don't think getting a girlfriend while cubing is the problem.
> It's keeping a girlfriend..
> It's hard to balance practicing and her patience



Just tell here that you are "practicing nice finger tricks".


----------



## RampageCuber (Jul 16, 2009)

I would choose a girl over cubing any day...but I don't hold a WR. (Or 5)


----------



## Zaxef (Jul 16, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> Zaxef said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think getting a girlfriend while cubing is the problem.
> ...



She jokingly says all the time that she doesn't get why girls wouldn't date cubers, they're good with their fingers hehe


----------



## jacob15728 (Jul 17, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> Chuberchuckee said:
> 
> 
> > A WR would be better for people still in high school. Not only will it provide a necessary boost in self esteem, but it will be a great addition to a college application, particularly for those colleges that look for quirky things like that (like MIT).
> ...



No, since almost all guys in school have a girlfriend and only one person in the world has the world record... Seriously, I would MUCH rather have the world record than a girlfriend. I'm only 15 so I might think differently later, but I honestly don't give a crap about relationships. Most of the girls I know are rude and superficial and we would most likely end up braking up after a week or so. That is if I could get a girl to date me in the first place, which seems highly unlikely.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 17, 2009)

jacob15728 said:


> ...but I honestly don't give a crap about relationships. Most of the *people* I know are rude and superficial...



Yep.


----------



## Shmekekey (Jul 17, 2009)

I have a girlfriend, and I've found that it doesnt effect my cubing whatsoever. Having a job does though :/


----------



## Zaxef (Jul 17, 2009)

I think it's sad you'd rather have the cubing world record than a girlfriend..
If you actually had a girlfriend, you would definitely not be saying that.
I guess you "lube" your cube for a reason though right? hah


----------



## mazei (Jul 17, 2009)

It seems that this discussion is taking a turn to the 18+ side. anyway, girlfriends(basically females)>cubing. I don't think life should revolve around only one thing.

Plus, getting a girlfriend doesn't really end your cubing career/life. If she complains too much about you cubing or is asking you to stop then maybe she just isn't right for you. Its your hobby, and for a girlfriend to be suitable for you, shouldn't she accept your hobbies?

Unless you cubing is causing you to ostracize yourself thus affecting your whole life, then I think she has the rights to tell you to slow it down a bit.

EDIT
And yeah, so far all the guys(non-cubers) at my school have agreed that cubing might impress a girl with the 'strong and nimble fingers' approach.


----------



## Zaxef (Jul 17, 2009)

> It seems that this discussion is taking a turn to the 18+ side.


If your mind is dirty enough to interpret my posts that way it's your fault 


> And yeah, so far all the guys(non-cubers) at my school have agreed that cubing might impress a girl with the 'strong and nimble fingers' approach.


Yup exactly 
But realistically, high school girls will most likely not date a cuber unless they're nerdy too.. But nerdy girls are nice sometimes.

Luckily I started dating my girlfriend before I started cubing


----------



## cheiney (Jul 17, 2009)

Zaxef said:


> > It seems that this discussion is taking a turn to the 18+ side.
> 
> 
> If your mind is dirty enough to interpret my posts that way it's your fault
> ...



Haha, I started dating my girlfriend before I started cubing too. She doesn't really like it, and she ALWAYS can tell if I am solving one while I'm on the phone with her.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jul 17, 2009)

cheiney said:


> Zaxef said:
> 
> 
> > > It seems that this discussion is taking a turn to the 18+ side.
> ...



heh... that made me smile =D

Good thing rpg and online games are my many girlfriends.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jul 17, 2009)

i have been cubing for about 2-3 years and almost a year ago i met my gf. She didnt know that i cubed because i didnt start getting serious until about second semester. We didnt actually start going out until Second Semester.

When i started cubing i didnt actually talk to her all that much but then finally we started talking and i went over to her house a couple of times and we ended up going out. she eventually found out that i cubed for a hobby and she thought it was cool.

Eventually i made it a point to show her how to solve it and she has fun with it. shes either going to eventually be as fast as erik johnson (i think thats his name) with petrus or yu with friedrich (maybe a slight exageration) she doesnt actually know f2l but she knows how the cube works and when she solves she pays attention to how she could do things better. 

so in conclusion to a somewhat off topic posts girlfriends and cubing can go hand in hand quite nicely


----------



## mazei (Jul 17, 2009)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8966&highlight=seductively

Proof of concept. Lol.


----------



## eamsch (Jul 21, 2009)

i GOT a gf from cubing. well, not only cubing..


----------



## Waffle's Minion (Jul 21, 2009)

eamsch said:


> i GOT a gf from cubing. well, not only cubing..



How? That would be soooo sweet!!

I want a gf. ()


----------



## Mr Cubism (Oct 23, 2009)

Erik said:


> Kids are the best cubers at the moment untill they get a girlfriend



That is totally correct, this is the proof:







(This is the second person in my town besides me who is interested in speedcubing  )


----------



## Sin-H (Oct 23, 2009)

Erik said:


> WR vs. Girlfriend is a really easy choice. Especially when it comes to cubing world records. Girlfriends make you much more happy than a WR can ever do (if not then there is something wrong with your relationship) and having a partner is much better for your mental health too (people with a partner usually live longer dunno about people with a WR but it's not as logical that they would live longer too).
> WR's are cool to have, they really are, but very useless nonetheless. WR's only help self-esteem a little bit. If it's boosting the self-esteem too much then there is something wrong with your values. It's nice to know you can accomplish something but it's not like you win a nobel prize or something. A girlfriend boosts self esteem way more and in a better way too. Whereas WR's can make you cocky, girlfriends make you feel good about yourself without the urge to tell everyone and get admiration for that.



this is the right way of thinking. everything else is, without wanting to be ignorant, way too nerdy.

I personally would neither try to get my hypothetical gf into cubing nor would I only touch a cube when I'm with her. srsly, why would you want to cube when you're with your gf? We are human beings, not machines. It's good that we can be distracted from cubing.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 23, 2009)

Sin-H said:


> Erik said:
> 
> 
> > WR vs. Girlfriend is a really easy choice. Especially when it comes to cubing world records. Girlfriends make you much more happy than a WR can ever do (if not then there is something wrong with your relationship) and having a partner is much better for your mental health too (people with a partner usually live longer dunno about people with a WR but it's not as logical that they would live longer too).
> ...



I totally agree with what Erik said (albeit a long time ago... old thread isn't it?) but if you love cubing, and you want to share it with your other half, I think that's fine. I mean, if I went out with someone that had a real interest in something I would want to be part of that too? Not a massive amount, but at least show interest and hopefully enjoy it too.


----------



## Twofu2 (Oct 23, 2009)

Yes, this thread is quite old. I'm glad I'm still young, and have lots of time to enjoy life. Girls *do* make life interesting and fun, hehe


----------



## rowehessler (Oct 23, 2009)

My girlfriend kind of takes up most of my time nowadays as well. The only time i ever cube is late at night when shes sleeping haha. Even though she hates when i cube instead of hanging out with her, she still loves to come to competition with me . She cubes too, around a minuteish. I tried teaching her blindfold, but she always gets bored of me lecturing her haha.


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 24, 2009)

Sin-H said:


> It's good that we can be distracted from cubing.



I can't.


----------



## brunson (Oct 24, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> Sin-H said:
> 
> 
> > It's good that we can be distracted from cubing.
> ...


Just wait. ;-)


----------



## Troy2421 (Oct 25, 2009)

Meh I'm 12 and in the process of getting a girlfriend (I like her but she kinda likes me) and still don't cube as much. I think its just because I'm distracted worrying if she likes me or not, and the work load at school is kinda bringing me down. 7th grades a b!7<#.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 25, 2009)

Troy2421 said:


> Meh I'm 12 and in the process of getting a girlfriend (I like her but she kinda likes me) and still don't cube as much. I think its just because I'm distracted worrying if she likes me or not, and the work load at school is kinda bringing me down. 7th grades a b!7<#.



You're 12, and you're getting a girlfriend? By the way, you didn't hit the Shift button on the 3rd symbol.


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 25, 2009)

Troy2421 said:


> Meh I'm 12 and in the process of getting a girlfriend (I like her but she kinda likes me) and still don't cube as much. I think its just because I'm distracted worrying if she likes me or not, and the work load at school is kinda bringing me down. 7th grades a b!7<#.



But if you cube more, you'll have something else to do.


----------



## Troy2421 (Oct 25, 2009)

Yeah, My sister has been strict lately (she pays me allowance) so I havent really gotten any money to buy new cubes, I plan on making a cube4you purchase of like 50 bucks including shipping but right now all I have is 25 dollars in my bank account and that is going towards call of duty modern warfare 2 because I payed like half of it off when I reserved it.


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 25, 2009)

Troy2421 said:


> a cube4you purchase of like 50 bucks including shipping



So you're planning on ordering a relatively cheap 3x3x3?


----------



## Troy2421 (Oct 25, 2009)

....I "plan" on buying some mini dianshengs, a yellow c4u brand, and a black one with ups shipping, but I may just buy some dianshengs off ebay instead. I'm also pissed because my orange c4u speed cube off ebay came with a screw that didnt have any threads so it cant screw into the core, but they are sending me another set of screws but its been like 3 weeks and nothing so far so its sitting on my desk with no third layer.

I would rather buy dianshengs and a c4u cube off someone on the forums for cheaper, but until they pop up on here its on to saving up for the c4u order.


----------



## Troy2421 (Oct 25, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Troy2421 said:
> 
> 
> > Meh I'm 12 and in the process of getting a girlfriend (I like her but she kinda likes me) and still don't cube as much. I think its just because I'm distracted worrying if she likes me or not, and the work load at school is kinda bringing me down. 7th grades a b!7<#.
> ...



I didn't intend to hit shift, seven as a T get it? Yeah, everyone in my school is crazy about everyone liking someone but recently this one girl Mary Kate has been very attractive to me.


----------



## mazei (Oct 25, 2009)

Uhuh...and we're suppose to know Mary Kate how?

I hate being broke. Its like, being unable to buy cubes nor take your girlfriend out. Its sad.


----------



## V-te (Oct 25, 2009)

Troy2421 said:


> Meh I'm 12 and in the process of getting a girlfriend (I like her but she kinda likes me) and still don't cube as much. I think its just because I'm distracted worrying if she likes me or not, and the work load at school is kinda bringing me down. 7th grades a b!7<#.



If this is how you feel about 7th grade, just wait till high school. You will die!!!!!

On topic: (reflects my school and city)
I am currently, spending more time cubing than looking for a girlfriend. 
The reason is that, not only are most girls at my school ignorant and W#ores, but that girls are just way too needy, and or not mature/patient at my school. So I would Cube > girls.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 25, 2009)

GF>cube>GF who makes you give up cubes and threatens you if don't give it up so might as well break up with that girl and then get together with another one that does the exact same thing and the process repeats again.


----------



## V-te (Oct 25, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> GF>cube>GF who makes you give up cubes and threatens you if don't give it up so might as well break up with that girl and then get together with another one that does the exact same thing and the process repeats again.



Run! Inequalities!!!! AHHH!! lol.
I hate them so much at alg 2. Grr...
But I would agree with you, but like I said, Cubes > ignorance, selfishness, adultery. (at least in my school)


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Oct 25, 2009)

GF who lets you cube>GF>cube> GF who doesn't let you cube>a sub-9 avg. 12

 joking @ the last one, obviously.


----------



## mazei (Oct 25, 2009)

Omg!!! I want your pic Jake!!

I go to a private school so most of the girls there are rich b4574rd, and they try to make a relationship like one of those movies. Except the fact that this is real life.


----------



## Thomas09 (Oct 25, 2009)

Good thing the girls school that's next to mine have bogon girls.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 25, 2009)

Badmephisto quit cubing because he got a gf. She dumped him, so he got back into cubing again. I had a gf, but I kept cubing, I just stopped cubing at school. Then we kinda fell apart, and I started taking my cube to school again.


----------



## Twofu2 (Oct 25, 2009)

V-te said:


> Troy2421 said:
> 
> 
> > Meh I'm 12 and in the process of getting a girlfriend (I like her but she kinda likes me) and still don't cube as much. I think its just because I'm distracted worrying if she likes me or not, and the work load at school is kinda bringing me down. 7th grades a b!7<#.
> ...



Uh... yeah... 7th grade isn't that hard. I'm in honors and they give me more homework than the rest, but it *isn't hard*... In fact! I get less homework in 7th grade than 6th.


----------



## Muesli (Oct 25, 2009)

I got to know my Ex by teaching her to cube.

Apparantly I was clingy, even though we never saw each other alone.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Oct 27, 2009)

Twofu2 said:


> V-te said:
> 
> 
> > Troy2421 said:
> ...



What dya know? Im in 7th too XD I get more homework than in 6th grade (all classes accelerated this year), but it is easy and I maintain straight A's.

anyway, on topic... right... yeah... mmhmm...

...I got nothing to say since I don't plan on being in a serious relationship at the moment XD


----------



## lilkdub503 (Oct 27, 2009)

1: Quadruple bumped!
2: I thought higher of some people on this forum. I'm a JUNIOR in high school, and I don't think about girls at all (well, sometimes) I have made a logical choice to not have a girlfriend ever. Cubing got me major popularity at summer camp, and then people got to know me, and I gained even more notoriety. If I am going to do what I want in life, then I have no time for girls. Imagine people's shock when I say something like that.
3: 7th grade is simple. Do the work. A+. Don't do half the work. A-. Seriously, I was 11 and knew that. 
4: WOW. This thread got really young over the past year or so.


----------



## Edmund (Oct 27, 2009)

lilkdub503 said:


> 1: Quadruple bumped!
> 2: I thought higher of some people on this forum. I'm a JUNIOR in high school, and I don't think about girls at all (well, sometimes) I have made a logical choice to not have a girlfriend ever. Cubing got me major popularity at summer camp, and then people got to know me, and I gained even more notoriety. If I am going to do what I want in life, then I have no time for girls. Imagine people's shock when I say something like that.
> 3: 7th grade is simple. Do the work. A+. Don't do half the work. A-. Seriously, I was 11 and knew that.
> 4: WOW. This thread got really young over the past year or so.



How can you decide NO GIRLS?! Sorry but you should put down the cube and take a break for awhile if you seriously wanna place that higher than girls.


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Oct 27, 2009)

Troy2421 said:


> Meh I'm 12 and in the process of getting a girlfriend (I like her but she kinda likes me) and still don't cube as much. I think its just because I'm distracted worrying if she likes me or not, and the work load at school is kinda bringing me down. 7th grades a b!7<#.


LOL when I was 12 i did not even think about liking a girl... this youth is spoiled


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 27, 2009)

luisgepeto said:


> Troy2421 said:
> 
> 
> > Meh I'm 12 and in the process of getting a girlfriend (I like her but she kinda likes me) and still don't cube as much. I think its just because I'm distracted worrying if she likes me or not, and the work load at school is kinda bringing me down. 7th grades a b!7<#.
> ...



+1 for agreedness on my behalf.


----------



## Dene (Oct 27, 2009)

Sin-H said:


> this is the right way of thinking. everything else is, without wanting to be ignorant, way too nerdy.



NERDS UNITED.


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 27, 2009)

D: D: D:

Girlfriends are awesome!
Girlfriends are 10 times better than cubing!

I would do anything to have a girlfriend again.
._.


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 27, 2009)

Girls > Cubing

'Nuff said.

;-)

Chris


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Oct 27, 2009)

lilkdub503 said:


> 1: Quadruple bumped!
> 2: I thought higher of some people on this forum. I'm a JUNIOR in high school, and I don't think about girls at all (well, sometimes) I have made a logical choice to not have a girlfriend ever. Cubing got me major popularity at summer camp, and then people got to know me, and I gained even more notoriety. If I am going to do what I want in life, then I have no time for girls. Imagine people's shock when I say something like that.
> 3: 7th grade is simple. Do the work. A+. Don't do half the work. A-. Seriously, I was 11 and knew that.
> 4: WOW. This thread got really young over the past year or so.



Wait, you're a JUNIOR and you don't have any feelings or desires towards the opposite (or same, I won't judge) sex? 

Anyway, it isn't my gf that's keeping me from cubing, it's those college apps. As soon as I'm 100% done with those I'll probably cube a lot more.


----------



## lilkdub503 (Oct 27, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> lilkdub503 said:
> 
> 
> > 1: Quadruple bumped!
> ...



It's all about self-control. I just have other stuff. College is looming, I have a plan that can't be disrupted. I feel that if emotions come into play, I'm only hurting myself. I just don't have the time to care about girls. I don't want to jump off into a narrative, but I have thought about this. Face it-I'm a robot.


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Oct 27, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> lilkdub503 said:
> 
> 
> > 1: Quadruple bumped!
> ...


LMAO! haha this guy knows nothing about real life, don't worry about him ethan


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 27, 2009)

lilkdub503 said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > lilkdub503 said:
> ...



Finally. Another robot.
My mind is scattered in so many different areas, not knowing which path to go. Even though I don't necessarily want a girlfriend, having friends of the opposite sex is always good.
Firstly, in my inexperience, I have nonetheless figured out many different things about associations with the opposite sex in that you can learn much from each other in many aspects, you have somebody who's unbiased and will give you advice/counsel in time of need, and they're also someone you can look forward to seeing the next day, as you should with any friend.
But I digress. The optimal solution to this problem is having a girlfriend who can cube.
Luckily for me, one of my best friends (and yes, she is a girl) can cube actually somewhat well (you know, in the 2-min. range; the kind that keeps people intrigued at the beginning and then they're amazed when you're done, even though the audience could see every single move).


----------



## V-te (Oct 27, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> D: D: D:
> 
> Girlfriends are awesome!
> Girlfriends are 10 times better than cubing!
> ...



So that in a few months, its back to Square-1. =p (pun intended)


----------



## Dene (Oct 27, 2009)

lilkdub503 said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > lilkdub503 said:
> ...



Just so you know, I completely agree with you. Now you are far more likely to change your mind than me (I'm a tad older than you are), but I commend you for trying! Ignore Ethan, he's completely at the mercy of his emotions. Luckily for you and me, logic and reason rule our lives.


----------



## joey (Oct 27, 2009)

For me.. I can't say Girls > Cube or Cube > Girls...
They aren't comparable.

I would never give up cubing for a gf, and I would never give up a gf for cubing.


----------



## Muesli (Oct 27, 2009)

Cubing Girlfriend > Girlfriend > Cubing.

Endless fun if you can convince them to learn.


----------



## joey (Oct 27, 2009)

Actually it was pretty fun having a gf who could cube.

We would race like 3 3x3s vs 5 3x3s 4x4 and 5x5 etc.
Good stuff.


----------



## Sin-H (Oct 27, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> D: D: D:
> 
> Girlfriends are awesome!
> Girlfriends are 10 times better than cubing!
> ...


and this comes from someone whose nick is "Cubes=Life"


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 27, 2009)

Dene said:


> lilkdub503 said:
> 
> 
> > Ethan Rosen said:
> ...



Yes;

logic & reason > emotions

Vulcan for the awesome.


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Oct 27, 2009)

Dene said:


> lilkdub503 said:
> 
> 
> > Ethan Rosen said:
> ...



You can't live forever having your life ruled by logic and reason. The human being is a social being; and thus you will arrive at an age where (even though you do not think of having a girlfriend), you will have one. Also, I don't think its healthy to have a girlrfriend who cubes. It's like having a girl who plays videogames. Come on guys, you cube with friends, you play videogames with friends; how can you search for a gilfriend who wants to do this with you?. I think that having a girlfriend is to talk with somebody of your emotions and experiences; not to play childlish games with her.


----------



## TemurAmir (Oct 27, 2009)

lilkdub503 said:


> 1: Quadruple bumped!
> 2: I thought higher of some people on this forum. I'm a JUNIOR in high school, and I don't think about girls at all (well, sometimes) I have made a logical choice to not have a girlfriend ever. Cubing got me major popularity at summer camp, and then people got to know me, and I gained even more notoriety. If I am going to do what I want in life, then I have no time for girls. Imagine people's shock when I say something like that.
> 3: *7th grade is simple. Do the work. A+. Don't do half the work. A-. Seriously, I was 11 and knew that. *
> 4: WOW. This thread got really young over the past year or so.



I currently have a 43% in gym , and I'm in 7th grade. If you want to know why, it's because i only have 2 grades in gym so far, and for one, i sprained my ankle so I couldn't do the activity. I got a 33% on that.  but I agree with you for the rest of the academic courses. I'm in honors and 8th grade honors math, but it is still very easy.


----------



## Dene (Oct 27, 2009)

luisgepeto said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Just so you know, I completely agree with you. Now you are far more likely to change your mind than me (I'm a tad older than you are), but I commend you for trying! Ignore Ethan, he's completely at the mercy of his emotions. Luckily for you and me, logic and reason rule our lives.
> ...



First question(s): Who says the human being is a social animal? Ever heard of hermets?
Second(ish) question: Why can I not live an entire life, ruled by logic and reason? I cannot actually see any reason why not.
Third(also -ish) question: Why must I suddenly have a girlfriend one day? Plenty of people go through life staying single.


----------



## MichaelP. (Oct 27, 2009)

I had one, and I definetly cubed less, if only because I wanted to get as much out of that relationship as possible.


----------



## Twofu2 (Oct 27, 2009)

Dene said:


> luisgepeto said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



Life will be much, much, much, much, much, much more interesting and exciting. It can go either way, good or bad, but it's aloooot better than a monotone life.


----------



## Edward (Oct 27, 2009)

Twofu2 said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > luisgepeto said:
> ...



Or you could just use religion.


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 27, 2009)

Please don't mention religion. It will lead to a lot of trouble lol


----------



## Edward (Oct 27, 2009)

a small kitten said:


> Please don't mention religion. It will lead to a lot of trouble lol



I don't think it will in this case.


----------



## Edmund (Oct 27, 2009)

a small kitten said:


> Please don't mention religion. It will lead to a lot of trouble lol



That's what I would think but the Tell 'em About Jesus thread was kept pretty civilized if I remember correctly.


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 27, 2009)

Sin-H said:


> Cubes=Life said:
> 
> 
> > D: D: D:
> ...



Hahaha, how ironic!
I concede, your point is very well taken. (x


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Oct 27, 2009)

Edward said:


> Twofu2 said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



OORRR I have an even better idea. I can live my life looking to find things that are real, such as girlfriends.


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Oct 28, 2009)

Dene said:


> First question(s): Who says the human being is a social animal? Ever heard of hermets?
> Second(ish) question: Why can I not live an entire life, ruled by logic and reason? I cannot actually see any reason why not.
> Third(also -ish) question: Why must I suddenly have a girlfriend one day? Plenty of people go through life staying single.



First: I never heard of hermets. But, come on look at stories such as Robinson Crusoe. This guy is on the edge of going completely crazy. There must be any kind of social interaction in one's life. Can you survive without your mom or your dad? 


Second: You wont find happiness in it. I do not deny that maybe you can find happiness in reason and logic, but tere will be a huge part of it that you will certainly miss. Haven't you ever had fun with friends? That are emotions (refering my first answer the human-being as a social entity). Even scientists do not live their lifes based on what science tells them.

Third: Because, even if you want to follow logic and reason; someday you will suddenly fall in love and have a girlfriend before you even notice. Anyway, lets not call having a girlfriend, as an emotion; but as an instinct. Men ae animals, and we have the instinct that tells you we must have descendants. How do men do this? By having a girlfriend


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 28, 2009)

luisgepeto said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Third(also -ish) question: Why must I suddenly have a girlfriend one day? Plenty of people go through life staying single.
> ...



1st wrong assumption:

Falling in love is an emotion, thus living strictly by logic and reason would rule out falling in love.

2nd wrong assumption:

Men are animals, when in fact the (Greek, English, Egyptian?) reasoned that humans were seperate from the animals because of ability to use logic and reason.


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Oct 28, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> 1st wrong assumption:
> 
> Falling in love is an emotion, thus living strictly by logic and reason would rule out falling in love.
> 
> ...


1. Ok yeah, but I think you cannot avoid falling in love. It's, as I said, the expression of the instinct of the conservation of the species.

2. Ok, let's say that man is not 100% an animal, but it is proven that we still have ancient (very very ancient) natural reactions such as instincts that make us similar to animals. These reactions are for instance, fear and pain. The people who want to live by logic and reason feel no pain? They feel no fear?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 28, 2009)

luisgepeto said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > 1st wrong assumption:
> ...



1. Just because they feel love doesn't mean they'll fall in love. They will disregard it because it has no place in a life of reason and logic. Unless falling in love is the logical thing to do.

2. You're talking about the reptilian complex? I myself do not claim that I live purely by logic and reason, but I try. I have been able to increase my pain threshold simply by telling myself that it will not permanently damage me. I am not fearful, for I can logically reason that fear may increase the risk of what I am fearful of.


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Oct 28, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> 2. You're talking about the reptilian complex? I myself do not claim that I live purely by logic and reason, but I try. I have been able to increase my pain threshold simply by telling myself that it will not permanently damage me. I am not fearful, for I can logically reason that fear may increase the risk of what I am fearful of.



2. I have myself increased in a way my pain threshold. But, what I want to say is that even for an instant you can feel pain and fear (and love, disgust, sadness or happines). There is ABSOLUTELY NO WAY to avoid having these primary reactions. I think that this is what these guys want to tell us (by never letting feelings show up).


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 28, 2009)

luisgepeto said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > 2. You're talking about the reptilian complex? I myself do not claim that I live purely by logic and reason, but I try. I have been able to increase my pain threshold simply by telling myself that it will not permanently damage me. I am not fearful, for I can logically reason that fear may increase the risk of what I am fearful of.
> ...



Are you sure that you are talking about your pain threshold, or the pain tolerance, which actually works the opposite way.


----------



## TEGTaylor (Oct 28, 2009)

my take

Awsome girl > cube
girl < cube
religion </>/= ?

Acording to most people/resources the human race is a social race, but this means nothing to certain people, as some people just do not "belong" with the opposite sex. therfore if you are social girls > cube; anti-social < cube; or devoted to school/other work > all of the above


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Oct 28, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> luisgepeto said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...



Which ever, you get my point (i'm no native speaker)


----------



## mazei (Oct 29, 2009)

hey miniGOINGS, how about continuing human kinds existence? Isn't a logical thing to do to continue our existence is to fall in love with someone and get married and have children?


----------



## TEGTaylor (Oct 29, 2009)

mazei said:


> hey miniGOINGS, how about continuing human kinds existence? Isn't a logical thing to do to continue our existence is to fall in love with someone and get married and have children?



According to the catholic church that's all you can do, but not to bring religion into this, you can do whatever you want to do its a gift we receive called free will ie: the power to do what we ant when and how we want to.


----------



## TEGTaylor (Oct 29, 2009)

Dene said:


> lilkdub503 said:
> 
> 
> > Ethan Rosen said:
> ...


These are all the most epic words I have ever heard, this has been like my motto, to face the facts I just don't care. I go to a private school, girls are b1#$*$% and w$^#^! so yes, also no girls = less stress which = awesomeness + I don't like to have other people depend on me. This is why I plan to attend a private all boys high school= very much less stress, This is not to say I dont like girls, but factually I have no time or effort for them.


----------



## Dene (Oct 29, 2009)

Ok you guys started going off topic so I couldn't be bothered to read your later posts properly. I will make my own response to this:



luisgepeto said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > First question(s): Who says the human being is a social animal? Ever heard of hermets?
> ...



I am vaguely familiar with Robinson Crusoe, but I do not think he matters here. There are people, albeit not all that many, that live in quiet places very far away from any sort of community and just do their own thing (I think it's usually for religious reasons). I see no reason why I couldn't do the same as soon as it became practicable to (unfortunately I could not survive in nature for myself as of yet. But once I have some money I can retire to a secluded area and live a cheap life alone).

Who says happiness is the primary goal of life? I for one see many things as far more important than happiness. FAR MORE important.

Also, I await this "some day" you speak of. I'm getting old, and have never yet had even the slightest opportunity to "fall in love" (Which I still believe I cannot do, just so you know  ). I don't know any girls, I don't speak to anyone around me, I don't make friends, and I tend to move on quickly without being silly and getting attached to people. Even if I did get attached, I'd still get over it very quick. I just don't see any particular reason why it is definite that I will "fall in love".


----------



## Twofu2 (Oct 29, 2009)

Dene said:


> Ok you guys started going off topic so I couldn't be bothered to read your later posts properly. I will make my own response to this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well now... Let's see... Happiness is very, very important and essential in a person's life. First of all it boosts your immune system, or at least helps keep it normal, as depression can like suppress it. Happiness also boosts your energy level, and you can work more efficiently too and get more work done, and thus; may get a promotion which in turn = more money. Which can cause more happiness. Your attitude will affect others nearby. If you are happy, they will be happy, if you're mad/depressed, they will be dragged down with you, to an extent. Also, happy people tend to be more liked, rather than depressed people: duh. This next one is going to be the most obvious of all. Happiness make you feel good!!!!!!!! It makes you feel awesome!!!! Happy people live longer than depressed people (without other contributing factors). One way is: depressed people have a much higher rate of suicide in contrast to happy people. Al I'd much rather be happy, healthy, and making average money rather than be sad, sick, and a billionaire. Yeah call me naive, stupid, and lame if you want, but to me happiness is very important to a person's life.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 29, 2009)

rowehessler said:


> My girlfriend kind of takes up most of my time nowadays as well. The only time i ever cube is late at night when shes sleeping haha. Even though she hates when i cube instead of hanging out with her, she still loves to come to competition with me . She cubes too, around a minuteish. I tried teaching her blindfold, but she always gets bored of me lecturing her haha.


Haha.
And without her, you still wouldn't be doing Magics


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Oct 30, 2009)

Dene said:


> Who says happiness is the primary goal of life? I for one see many things as far more important than happiness. FAR MORE important.


Can you mention ONE thing more important than happiness? Everything man has ever pursuit is tu fullfill's one's emotions. Even science is aimed at that aspects. Don't you think that investigating physical phenomenas made Newton happy? Why do we seek to diminish pollution? Because we want to live in a better world so we can be HAPPY


----------



## Dene (Oct 31, 2009)

Twofu2: I'm going to put aside most of what you say because you contrast happiness with depression. I don't think that is a good idea at all. Just because you may not be happy at any given moment, it certainly doesn't make you depressed. (See the rest of my post for better alternatives).

luisgepoto: The case you put forward is very similar to a lot of traditional arguments in philosophy. However these arguments tend to be very reductive in nature. You say that we try to diminish pollution so that we can live in a better world so that we can be happy. If you look closely, that's three aims that you put there. So happiness is not only not secondary, but comes third in line to diminishing pollution and having a better world. I would argue that in that case the aim of diminishing pollution is not done for ultimate happiness, but because diminishing pollution is the _right thing_ to do. And not the right thing because it makes people happy, but the right thing in itself. This means that the aim of diminishing pollution has its own intrinsic value.

Without going into lots of examples, the primary example that I think has the strongest backing as having intrinsic value in itself is knowledge. I don't think people gain knowledge to be happier. In fact, the more knowledge we have, the less likely we are to be happy; ignorance is bliss, right?
Anyway, I mean, it's not as if this is a simple issue, there are many ongoing philosophical debates on the topic. For more information you might want to read this page on wikipedia.


----------



## Rikane (Nov 1, 2009)

I agree, I was way happier when I was a kid.


----------



## Themancube (Nov 1, 2009)

Keeps your child's heart 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhXnBI7JSV0

Kid cuber yessssssssssss

First one cuber on tv = return of the cube ?


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Nov 1, 2009)

cubers are the sexiest species of man [or woman.. I assume] on the planet.


----------

